# Anyone like ROMAN for a boy?



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Not pregnant yet BUT cause I have such a HUGE family have been thinking about possible name`s particular for a little boy...... 

Our name for a little girl is; 

Francesca Jean (Frankie for short).....my grandad bless his soul was called Frank and MIL is called Frances also my little sisters middle name is Francesca so its rather apt for us and was the name we chose when we were expecting DS and I still love it soooooo much....Jean is my nanas name so this would be lovely to keep her name in the family.....its not overly common and best of all no-one else has it (except my little sister as her middle name lol!)

However my DH is one of 6 boys (he has 5 brother`s!) and there are only two grandchildren at present AGAIN both boys.....so I really really need ideas for boys names....DS is called Oliver Jack (oj for short!) and his initials are OJS

As the title suggests I really like ROMAN for a little boy.....its unusual and certainly different and I have been lurking but cant see any mention/any thoughts/ideas on this particualr name....also stuck for a possible middle name....initials R?S!

Thoughts Ladies


----------



## JessdueJan

I like Roman, when I was pregnant it was in our list but we made the mistake of mentioning it to other people and then listening to their reactions so it got crossed off :( wish I hadn't of listened to them because I do really like it. 
I think there is a lady on here who's son is called Roman :)


----------



## kglo

Roman is lovely, its a strong name. 

My friends little boy is called Roman and he's lovely. 

Its not very common either.


----------



## bluebaby

I like Roman - its different and there wont be alot of people with the same name whch is good.


----------



## Blah11

i love it.


----------



## ayh78

I'm a teacher and I know of a handful of pupils called Roman in a school of 900. It seems more popular in eastern European communities (not that that's an issue either way).

How about:
Roman James
Roman Jonathan
Roman Christopher
Roman William

I like quite traditional sounding names, especially for boys, as you can see from the middle names I like!


----------



## MUMOF5

I really like Roman :thumbup:. xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Roman was on my list. Love it!!


----------



## AyaChan

ooooo I like Roman, its so different, and it sounds really good aswel.


----------



## CedarWood

Roman is nice:flower:

I like your name for a girl as well!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much for replying Ladies,

I really like Roman.....it sounds like a good solid name with a little bit of cuteness added in......my mum doesnt like it but then its our choice lol! 

I was thinking maybe I would like a middle name with the initial J.....DS is OJS so I was thinking RJS......and FJS for a girl!

Roman Jaque is the only one I like the sound of so far!


----------



## KiansMummy

i like it its very manly lol x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Or roman jacob?!?!?!


----------



## bbyno1

sorry im not a fan:(x


----------



## LoolaBear

i like roman, reminds me of the sexy roman from home and away :haha: he is one good looking guy! 
very strong name. xx


----------



## mizzk

Roman is my fave name :) 

How about Roman Jude?
Or if you didnt want the j name maybe Roman Alexander? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mizzk said:


> Roman is my fave name :)
> 
> How about Roman Jude?
> Or if you didnt want the j name maybe Roman Alexander? x

I love it :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Apple

oo i likey I have not heard this before :) might have to nab it for my list :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lil_Apple said:


> oo i likey I have not heard this before :) might have to nab it for my list :D

please do hon :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

I love it! it made our short list, it is our 'next time' name if this one is a boy (as have first boys name picked out)


----------



## lilmummmi

Yes i like Roman..its different..

Best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## ArticBaby

Nice name for a boy...Roman :blue:


----------



## Shrimpy

love it!!


----------



## aob1013

Love it, it was on our name list for boys! x


----------



## sunbeam

love it :happydance:


----------



## Racheldigger

Just as long as your surname isn't Wall...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Racheldigger said:


> Just as long as your surname isn't Wall...

Thank you for replying hon and no hon it isnt :thumbup: :hugs:


----------

